
Ask HN: What Is Your Experience as KickStarter Backer - tzury
How many projects have you backed?<p>Were the deliverables arrived on time &#x2F; ever ?
======
twobyfour
I've now backed six projects. I didn't care much about delivery timelines for
any of them. I didn't invest more than $100 in any one project.

One I haven't tracked the status of (donated $1 to support the principle).
Four were delivered on time, or within a reasonable percentage of "on time".
The sixth was a followup on one of the successful projects, and took about
three times as long as promised, but did eventually deliver.

------
proyb2
10 projects backed.

Some on time, delay, more delay and never come and consider lawsuit.

